# Coolermaster MASTERLIQUID ML360R RGB



## Neos1209 (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo, und guten Morgen, ich habe Gestern meinen neuen Pc zusammen gebaut. Beim 1. Start hat die wakü für 20 sec ungefair geblubbert. Dann war ruhe. Nach 10 Minuten wieder kurz...
Das Phänomen tritt spontan auf und immer mal kurz. Oder wie heut morgen so 5 Minuten am stück.
Habe denn Pc in alle Richtungen vorsichtig geneigt, half aber auch nix.
Hier ein Foto vom System, der Radiator sitzt im Deckel.
Was könnte ich noch machen??
 Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nacer (2. Mai 2019)

Kannst du die Schläuche nach oben drehen/drücken ? Die Luft wird in der Biegung sitzen.  Kommt so immer wieder in die Pumpe.. Die schafft es nicht die Luft dort weg zu befördern.


----------



## JonnyWho (2. Mai 2019)

Neos1209 schrieb:


> Was könnte ich noch machen??



Wann gekauft ? Innerhalb 14 Tagen oder nicht? Wenn ja zurücksenden, das ist ein Pumpenfehler. Zurücksenden und neu kaufen und hoffen das es anders ist.


----------



## Neos1209 (2. Mai 2019)

Also drücken etz klappt nicht. Ich habe mal genau hinngehört. Die Luft sitzt oben im Radiator. Da kommt das gluckern her. Gekauft habe ich sie am 20.4.19 bei Notebooksbilliger.de
Werde mal eine Reture versuchen.


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2019)

Das ist kein Fehler der Pumpe, da ist Luft drin und AIOs sind meist schlecht befüllt. Wir haben selbst die selbe AIO verbaut und hatten das selbe. Wir haben am Radiator das Siegel auf gekratzt und die Schraube darunter raus gedreht und dann mit einer Spritze destilliertes Wasser nachgefüllt. Seidem ist nun Ruhe.

Allerdings fürt das entfernen des Siegels zum verlust der Garantie. Anderfall kannst du nur reklamieren und autauschen lassen.

Das gleiche Siegel befindet sich auch auf der Pumpe, da sich dort auch ein Einfüllstutzen befindet.


----------



## Neos1209 (2. Mai 2019)

Ok, ich habe mal genau hinngeschaut. Die Pumpe ist wirklich flüster leise. Die Geräusche tauchen nur abundan im Radiator auf. Die Kühlung wird nicht beeinträchtigt. Habe Prime95 ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen (Ryzen 7 2700x mit Pbo)
Spannung liegt laut Cpu-z 1,406V an. Und die Cpu wird nicht wärmer als 73 Grad(83 C mit offset). Also die Kühlung ist echt Super.
@IICARUS wo finde ich dieses Siegel?


----------



## IICARUS (2. Mai 2019)

Seitlich oben auf der Seite wo auch die Schläuche dran sind.
Ist ein schwarzer Siegel mit Aufschrift.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Video wird es genauer gezeigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_sWMxU8HA0Y:17

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## JonnyWho (2. Mai 2019)

Neos1209 schrieb:


> Also drücken etz klappt nicht. Ich habe mal genau hinngehört. Die Luft sitzt oben im Radiator. Da kommt das gluckern her. Gekauft habe ich sie am 20.4.19 bei Notebooksbilliger.de
> Werde mal eine Reture versuchen.



nicht lange rummmachen, du hast noch paar Tage zeit bis die 14 Tage um sind. Heute Widerruf starten dann kommt Retourenlabel und fertig. Neu bestellen und gut. Experimentieren kannst du nach den 14 Tagen, aber davor nicht.


----------

